# ***OFFICIAL*** Jorge Rivera vs. Michael Bisping Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bisping is going to have to take down Jorge. Rivera has a tough chin and will not be afraid to bang with em. He took out Nate "The Rock" Quarry who's pretty tough himself. I think Jorge can take it by sheer tenacity. 

Bisping is too much of a defensive fighter who's afraid to get hit. That's why he ALWAYS backpedals. Still find his fights entertaining, but he's gotta plant his feet and say "fawk it" I'm going out in a blaze of glory!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Bispings cardio will be a big factor in this fight. I can see a late tko stoppage in favour of Bisping in this one


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Bisping via TKO round 2. He's too quick, agile and smart for Rivera. I've got nothing against Rivera, but Bisping is too well-rounded - don't be surprised to see him get a few TDs either.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Definitely pulling for Jorge here he's a hilarious guy who is fun to watch. 

The longer this fight goes on though you gotta figure it would be to Bisping's advantage. I'll still say Rivera by 2nd round KO.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Gotta go Bisping Rd 3 finish (most likely TKO). Cardio will play a big factor, and Bisping is too elusive for Rivera to really hurt him.

I expect to see a lot a GnP from Bisping too, could finish it in the 2nd.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I really don't think Jorge's chin is all that. He gets rocked A LOT! Bisping should fight smart stick and move early on then finish Jorge when he gasses. Maybe using the clinch and some well placed knees!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Bisping has better cardio, hes quicker, is tecnically a better striker, hes more elusive, hes a intelligent fighter and actually has very decent wrestling. For an English dude anyway. That said, fook knows, I hate making predictions.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Jorge is a journeyman he got whooped by Leben who Bisping handled he got whooped by Terry Martin , he is getting his ass kicked in this fight.


----------



## OwnOrBeOwned (Mar 22, 2010)

Bisping by a big round 1 KO.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Bisping has better boxing and he should take this.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't expect this to be close. What does Rivera do better than Bisping? Should be an early TKO for Bisping.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Drogo said:


> I don't expect this to be close. *What does Rivera do better than Bisping?* Should be an early TKO for Bisping.


He sings better, but that's about it. Mike is taking this win and moving on to take on a Top 5.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

It started with Dan Miller in May of last year, it ends with Anderson in December of this year.

Jorge Rivera gets destroyed en route to the Middleweight Title.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Rivera: I Knew Bisping Would Bite*



> Jorge Rivera believes Michael Bisping took the bait.
> 
> They square off Feb. 27 on the UFC 127 main card in Sydney, Australia. It’s a matchup Rivera requested, and he admits to talking some trash to make sure he got it.
> 
> ...


Viva Conquistador


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Man that stare down was intense!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

No kidding. Someone is gonna get fucked up tomorrow!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

And early!!!!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

*You're effing gay*

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1790042103715&saved

Hilarious


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

That was great! Man this fight is going to be good, and wont go the distance!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I love how Bisping downs his water calmly then struts across and mouths off to Jorge...classic! 

In his Lancaster accent..."You f**ckin kunt. You're f**ckin dead!"

I actually want to see Bisping fight with anger, but I think Jorge can take it via TKO. For those of you who don't know Jorge has already fought the GOAT MW. He has nothing to lose and will show it tonight! 

It's gonna be LIGHTS OUT man for somebody!


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

i want Bisping to win, but i believe Whore-Hey will win.

Whore-Hey does nothing for me.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

lmao at the comments in the intro, not often you hear that many bleeps in 3 small segments.

hope this fight is awesome


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

"I have better wrestling, jui jitsu, boxing kickboxing and im better looking, what the **** is he going to do" has to be the funniest thing I've heard in those intro's was lolling big time. Can't wait for this going to be sweet


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Bisping is going to RUN THROUGH Rivera. Probably finish him in the first. I want Rivera to win but dude doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Right peeps, I got 10K riding on Michael the babe Bisping....I reckon 2nd round TKO


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

1-2 in my picks so far. Rough night...

Excited for this fight. I'm hoping for a war, but bisping will stick and move. Then take down Rivera for the victory. Should be a good fight none the less I think.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Here comes the three round, pissed off, jab of death! Or so thinks Michael Bisping

Jorge by 2nd round KO in the clinch against the cage after defending any and all td's by The Count.

Edit: Bisping reminds me of the guys in Night at the Roxbury still laying down pickup lines when the chick is ready to put out. You're getting ready to fight, just shut up


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

Suprised if Bisping dunt win but indeferent to the outcome tbh. Would like to see Bisping take some chances and be a bit more creative. We'll see.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LizaG said:


> Right peeps, I got 10K riding on Michael the babe Bisping....I reckon 2nd round TKO


After the Count gets put to sleep, you'll likely be in search of a real man.

I won't be far.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Bisping via violent ass *******.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

el con kiss tha door


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got Jorge by brutal mauling. Michael will try to do his jab frenzy and Rivera will just smash him with the right.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

Bisping looks like a startled priest, as though surprised that some would find molestation offensive


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> After the Count gets put to sleep, you'll likely be in search of a real man.
> 
> I won't be far.


Woah!!!

But thanks for the offer  

the only time the Count will be put to sleep will be courtesy of many celebratory beers and spirits at the expense of Jorge's winning streak


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

It's time that the UFC stops marketing Bisping as a contender.

Hopefully Rivera will put an end to this nonsense tonight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Good job Bisping you idiot.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

With the molestation!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

First the cage pull and now an illegal knee. Classy fighting Bis.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

A Cote style fence grab AND blatant illegal knee!? You stay classy Bisping:laugh:

Boy was I wrong on the TD's


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I was beginning to forget why I don't like bisping, but I think I remember now. Cheap knee by Bisping!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

tidgypud said:


> With the molestation!


will you stop going on about priests and molestation?!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Bisping definitely thinks that point deduction is worth that knee. By the way how rocked Rivera is!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

He's been throwing those close knees for years, remember the Josh Haynes fight?


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

eager beaver is bisping, he deserves sparking for that sh*t. Not like the first time it's happened.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

so a 9-9 round then?

BS move from Bisping, looks to me he hesitated throwing it as he was waiting for him to get up.. then just thought **** it and threw it anyway. Idiot.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I really thought they were going to stop that fight. Bisping won that round but he has that point deduction.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Bisping sucks, hits him with an illegal knee to the face and still cant hang on the feet with Jorge. Not to mention the fence grab as well. 

Go Jorge go!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Bisping is insanely inaccurate tonight. He can't seem to land a punch.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

Not that surprised but damn Bisping can be a douche


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Kind of embarrassing when an English fighter is repeatedly taking you down...


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

oh Michael, you charming cocky Manc haha


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow I dislike Bisping so much, cheap ass punk, only one more annonying is Sonnen but Bisping is close second even before Koscheck.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Even with this win bisping is not really that good of a fighter. He has yet to beat anyone elite.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Good job Mike you bitched your way to victory, and hes still talking shit what a ******* douche. Has not a reason to say a word of trash-talk after that knee but yet still acts like the piece of shit he is.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Victory means shit. Rivera was probably concussed from that illegal knee.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Apologize......

for what you cheated you illegal mother fucker


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Destruction by Bisping, but that illegal knee could have played a part. I didn't think Rivera could hang either way.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice to see him use short elbows there though. Right tool for the right job.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

I can't even take this fight seriously after the blatant cage pull and what seems to be a purposely thrown illegal knee.

Plus he went full-blown douchenozzel afterward. What a joke.

Post fight comments = I appologize, but you talked shit. So whatever I've said or done is totally fine.


----------



## out 4 the count (Oct 13, 2008)

As an Englishman may I say..... we disown him.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not saying bisping wouldn't have won the fight anyway, but clearly that knee really effected the outcome of this fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

whoop!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Still a long way till a title shot Mr. Bisping!

WOuld love to see him fight Falcao!


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

WELL DONE BISPING U DID IT KOED THAT LOUD MOUTH REVERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Spic_D (Jan 2, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> Victory means shit. Rivera was probably concussed from that illegal knee.


Dude get real... even after the knee it was clear that Bisping is much better than Rivera.. this coming from a guy who doesn't like Bisping and was cheering for Rivera.


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

LizaG said:


> will you stop going on about priests and molestation?!!


Soz Liza just my soh


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping vs. Okami now is it?

Time for old Michael to get knocked on back down the ladder... again. Bisping cannot beat top five MWs. Fact.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

Steroid Steve said:


> I'm not saying bisping wouldn't have won the fight anyway, but clearly that knee really effected the outcome of this fight.


well as soon as revera got up he seemed fine....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

That is why Bisping is a D-Bag.

He got tagged by a C level fighter. A guy with little cardio and who was rocked by an illegal knee. Great job.

Then to act like a retard? Unclassy fock. Work your little TDs mike, because you will get KO'd by a top 10 guy.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

**** bisping


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol at all you bisping fans to bady he can't beat any top 5 guy in the division.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

BWoods said:


> I can't even take this fight seriously after the blatant cage pull and what seems to be a purposely thrown illegal knee.
> 
> Plus he went full-blown douchenozzel afterward. What a joke.


This. The victory didn't mean shit. All the blatantly illegal shit Bisping was doing took all value away from this win. This shouldn't move him any closer to a title shot.


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Bisping is scum


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

Why did Rogan leave the illegal knee out of the conversation when he talked to Bisbing?


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

rygu said:


> Good job Mike you bitched your way to victory, and hes still talking shit what a ******* douche. Has not a reason to say a word of trash-talk after that knee but yet still acts like the piece of shit he is.


And he wonders why people hate him. Gee, I wonder why?
Could it be that he's a cocksucking dipshit?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Spic_D said:


> Dude get real... even after the knee it was clear that Bisping is much better than Rivera.. this coming from a guy who doesn't like Bisping and was cheering for Rivera.


Really? It didn't look that way to me. Bisping got the takedowns but didn't do much with them, Jorge was winning the standup until that illegal knee to the face.

I'm seriously impressed with Bisping he should fight Anderson Silva.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Eh that knee really didn't have too big an effect. You see guys take much worse knee's AKA lytle and look fine seconds later. he had a minute or longer to recover. and tbh straight after the knee he looked fine once the fight started. Bisping is just better, and I know it's hard to accept that for a lot of people


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Spic_D said:


> Dude get real... even after the knee it was clear that Bisping is much better than Rivera.. this coming from a guy who doesn't like Bisping and was cheering for Rivera.


To be "real" fight should have been called after that hit. It would be like asking Mir to fight Sims after getting stomped in the face...it's not the fighters call. Rivera let his pride or his concussion pay Bisping.

bad officiating


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Who says Bisping can't finish fights? Back to the prelims Jorge, but I do respect you as a fighter and the adversity you have struggled through in recent years


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Never seen a guy dish it out so much, but act like such a girl when people take jabs at you. Rivera was obviously hyping the fight. And youa re going to get that mad after the fight and yell at a guy who is exhausted and dizzy?

Way to go.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

rygu said:


> Really? It didn't look that way to me. Bisping got the takedowns but didn't do much with them, Jorge was winning the standup until that illegal knee to the face.
> 
> I'm seriously impressed with Bisping he should fight Anderson Silva.




I sooo second that :thumbsup:


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> That is why Bisping is a D-Bag.
> 
> He got tagged by a C level fighter. A guy with little cardio and who was rocked by an illegal knee. Great job.
> 
> Then to act like a retard? Unclassy fock. Work your little TDs mike, because you will get KO'd by a top 10 guy.


hes 21-3 ... lost to rashad silva henderson .. top fighters ......he has cardio, stand up and wresling ..most english fighters have no ground ..bispin is amazing!!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Bisping will never be a champ as long as silva is around. Bisping seems to be hurt by strikes at least once in every fight. Silva would KO him via another Steven Segall death kick. 

Sonnen and Marquardt would destroy him. Okami would control him. Falcao would KO him worse then Henderson.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I kinda liked bisping, but the knee and douchery afterwards have me annoyed.
so I say give michael what he wants, a fight with A.S:thumb02:
we get to see anderson showcase his striking and ko michael


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

ufc4life said:


> hes 21-3 ... lost to rashad silva henderson .. top fighters ......he has cardio, stand up and wresling ..most english fighters have no ground ..bispin is *an* amazing *dipshit*!!


fixed that for ya


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never seen a guy dish it out so much, but act like such a girl when people take jabs at you. Rivera was obviously hyping the fight. And youa re going to get that mad after the fight and yell at a guy who is exhausted and dizzy?
> 
> Way to go.


Michael was merely doing his best impression of Brock. :thumb02:

Oh Michael, you've only gone and made yourself even more hated, too right n' all, bitch move, no class in winning, anyone in the world apart from him saw it was just hype.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Bisping vs. Sonnen

I think we all know who the world would be cheering for 

I normally don't mind Bisping, but when he aims to be a douche, he does so like no other.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

SerJ said:


> Bisping will never be a champ as long as silva is around. Bisping seems to be hurt by strikes at least once in every fight. Silva would KO him via another Steven Segall death kick.
> 
> Sonnen and Marquardt would destroy him. Okami would control him. Falcao would KO him worse then Henderson.


Whoa now... lets let the man get his shot... its not like Anderson has anything better to do... we might as well let him take the trash out


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Which fight you know who is 22-3 and has yet to get anywhere near the gold.


----------



## ufc4life (Jul 14, 2008)

attention said:


> fixed that for ya


lol :thumb02:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Whoop! Who's on the Bisping warwagon with me then?  I am sooooooooooo stoked to see this win!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

LizaG said:


> Who says Bisping can't finish fights, fighting within the rules?


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

anderton46 said:


> Eh that knee really didn't have too big an effect. You see guys take much worse knee's AKA lytle and look fine seconds later. he had a minute or longer to recover. and tbh straight after the knee he looked fine once the fight started. Bisping is just better, and I know it's hard to accept that for a lot of people


Wrong. When you get hurt, especially from an attack you were not expecting and having it land so solid, it takes a lot out of you. Considering the adrenalin flowing through him at the moment, to take a shot like that completely changes the energy in the fight. It would most likely leave Jorge drained of energy, let alone leaving him dazed and unable to think clearly.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I think Bisping showed his weakness tonight -- people who talk trash to him really get in his head because he takes everything so seriously...


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

rygu said:


> Fixed that for ya.


Saboteur!!!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Spic_D said:


> Dude get real... even after the knee it was clear that Bisping is much better than Rivera.. this coming from a guy who doesn't like Bisping and was cheering for Rivera.


Only haters acknowledge blatantly illegal strikes. Real fans of the sport burn the rule book and ignore that shit.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Whoop! Who's on the Bisping warwagon with me then?  I am sooooooooooo stoked to see this win!


Suppose I'll jump on, being English n all.

Just wish the berk could do it without the contraversy!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

anderton46 said:


> *Eh that knee really didn't have too big an effect*. You see guys take much worse knee's AKA lytle and look fine seconds later. he had a minute or longer to recover. and tbh straight after the knee he looked fine once the fight started. Bisping is just better, and I know it's hard to accept that for a lot of people


Even though I think Bisping is a tool... I will agree that he is more skilled that Rivera... he has better stand up and better td... but Bisping is still a douche bag.

btw, how do you know it didnt have that "big of an effect"?
Have you ever been clocked by a knee flush in the face?
Dude, if you have ever eaten a shot that flush you wouldnt be talking outta your arse :thumbsdown:


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

That knee did jack shit to Jorge, watch the replay's (When they are about) he gets hit by the knee and went all dramatic and looked about for the ref then thought, let's play on it some more and went and put his head down lol...

When I saw that it reminded me of all the bad acting the Soccer/Football players in the UK do when they get tackled...


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I am definitely on the Bisping warwagon but have kinds mixed feelings. I think people are over reacting a little to the knee, guys get carried away in fights especially if you hate the guy, don't forget Wandyvery nearly soccer kicked Bisping in their fight. 
However how he acted after the fight is not cool, you've just TKOd a guy who talked trash about you mainly to hype the fight and you're standing over him goading him? I defend Bisping a lot cos he gets a lot of shit he doesn't deserve but on this occasion, haters feel free to hate!!!!


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

This is long overdue...


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Garyl2k said:


> That knee did jack shit to Jorge, watch the replay's (When they are about) he gets hit by the knee and went all dramatic and looked about for the ref then thought, let's play on it some more and went and put his head down lol...
> 
> When I saw that it reminded me of all the bad acting the Soccer/Football players in the UK do when they get tackled...


LOL!

Thats assuming Bisping DIDNT connect...then Rivera could be called a 'faker' like Kos... but even Bisping KNEW he clocked him flush... whatever dude :sarcastic12:


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I am definitely on the Bisping warwagon but have kinds mixed feelings. I think people are over reacting a little to the knee, guys get carried away in fights especially if you hate the guy, don't forget Wandyvery nearly soccer kicked Bisping in their fight.
> However how he acted after the fight is not cool, you've just TKOd a guy who talked trash about you mainly to hype the fight and you're standing over him goading him? I defend Bisping a lot cos he gets a lot of shit he doesn't deserve but on this occasion, haters feel free to hate!!!!


 I'd have to say the exact opposite. Maybe Rivera was just trying to hype the fight, but come on, it goes both ways. 

If you want to trash talk someone, go ahead, but you better be ready to eat crow if you lose. Rivera ran his mouth, Bisping has every right to rub his nose in it if he wins, Rivera brought on himself.

I said earlier I thought Bisping overreacted, and he shouldn't let it get to him, but if he wants to throw it back in Riveras face after the win, why shouldn't he?

Rivera bought and paid for that.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Shame on ppl who let a scrub like Rivera trash talk them into believing he had a chance with a legit top 10 MW.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I sort of think the reaction as the end of what Bisping said is the correct way to respond to trash talking... You see guys get real fired up then after they are all like, sorry about what I said, I hope I didn't hurt your feelings. 

Bisping did what you should do, a guy talks smack about you for months, makes video's to make fun of you, then you kick his ass, you SHOULD gloat and put him in his place. 

People worship Hendo's punch on Bisping AFTER Ko'ing him, what is the exact difference. Other than Bisping comes across as a dick every so often?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hendos right hand knockout was legal and clean (mostly)unlike Bispings blatant cage grab and illegal knee would be my guess.

Every so often? Gtfo


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

SonOfZion said:


> Shame on ppl who let a scrub like Rivera trash talk them into believing he had a chance with a legit top 10 MW.


Shame on people who think Bisping is a top 10 MW. 

Shame on people who think Bisping was doing anything in that fight (besides two takedowns with which he did nothing), prior to his illegal knee. Rivera was winning the standup until Bisping's 2nd instance of cheating occurred.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

anderton46 said:


> People worship Hendo's punch on Bisping AFTER Ko'ing him, what is the exact difference. Other than Bisping comes across as a dick every so often?


That's a good point. It's all about perspective and bias.

Btw, Rivera milked that weak ass knee to the fullest, shame on you for falling for that. Bisping took him down at will, rocked him, finished him, that's that.


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

Move GSP up to 185 and give him Bisping as his warm up fight. Since Bisping thinks hes the best. Winner gets Anderson.

I want to see Bispings face ground into a bloody pulp.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

rygu said:


> Shame on people who think Bisping is a top 10 MW.
> 
> Shame on people who think Bisping was doing anything in that fight (besides two takedowns with which he did nothing), prior to his illegal knee. Rivera was winning the standup until Bisping's 2nd instance of cheating occurred.


 lol Rivera was winning til he lost, huh. Story of so many fighters lives and so many sore losers nightmares.


In the words of redemption, "Go home, loser" lol


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

box said:


> That's a good point. It's all about perspective and bias.
> 
> Btw, Rivera milked that weak ass knee to the fullest, shame on you for falling for that. Bisping took him down at will, rocked him, finished him, that's that.


Box, I love your truck and your guns but have you ever been kneed in the face? I've landed two on opponents, one guy was pulling his lips off his braces and the other was looking up at me from the ground while I soccer kicked him in the eye. There is no such thing as a weak ass knee to the face. The shit hurts, especially when you're on your knees.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

box said:


> That's a good point. It's all about perspective and bias.
> 
> Btw, Rivera milked that weak ass knee to the fullest, shame on you for falling for that. Bisping took him down at will, rocked him, finished him, that's that.


Did you see the replays? I didn't think the knee connected that hard at first but a couple of the angles they showed were very telling. Jorge didn't even know what corner to walk back to after that. I can't pretend to know what state of mind Jorge was in after that knee but IMO the guy didn't look the same after the illegal shot.

And really, who raises their hands and gloats after scoring an illegal (potentially outcome changing) strike? I wanted to forget how much I dislike Bisping but he just can't help himself. :thumbsdown:



> There is no such thing as a weak ass knee to the face. The shit hurts, especially when you're on your knees.


This.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Watch Riveras reaction, he knew what he was doing. I'm not saying knees don't hurt, or kicks for that matter, I was knocked out with a kick in my first Taekwondo fight. But he wasn't rocked, they took the point away, so move on I feel.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Jesus christ, Rivera deserves an oscar for that fine acting performance he put on in the cage!

That was almost as bad as Badri Hari and Remy.....


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

sure, he knew he unleashed hell and was totally outclassed. Must suck to run your mouth in jest and really get a guy riled up enough and skilled enough to beat the crap out of you.


Bisping acted like a douche after but its an emotional sport, i never take what anybody says too seriously til they cool down. Goes the same for training.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> sure, he knew he unleashed hell and was totally outclassed. Must suck to run your mouth in jest and really get a guy riled up enough and skilled enough to beat the crap out of you.
> 
> 
> Bisping acted like a douche after but its an emotional sport, i never take what anybody says too seriously til they cool down. Goes the same for training.


Wait what did Bisping do after the fight, i might have missed it?

I remember him walking up to Jorge saying some thing about him insulting Bispings family, apologising and then Bisping apologising for getting so heated up in the post fight interview.

Did some thing else occur?


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The same for posting in these threads right after a fight. I'm sure i'll regret saying Rivera was a giant girl for acting like that after the knee, lol.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> sure, he knew he unleashed hell and was totally outclassed. M*ust suck to run your mouth in jest and really get a guy riled up enough and skilled enough to beat the crap out of you.*
> 
> 
> Bisping acted like a douche after but its an emotional sport, i never take what anybody says too seriously til they cool down. Goes the same for training.


Rivera lost the fight at the fight conference!


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Wait what did Bisping do after the fight, i might have missed it?
> 
> I remember him walking up to Jorge saying some thing about him insulting Bispings family, apologising and then Bisping apologising for getting so heated up in the post fight interview.
> 
> Did some thing else occur?


 yea Bisping was telling him "Go home, loser" and other classy stuff while Rivera was trying to shake his hand and be respectful. Bisping really seemed to take some stuff personal and yes Rivera was saying "i would never say that" which i guess was about Bisping family which truthfully i never heard Rivera talk about.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Bisping is a joke. Rivera was a middle-tier fighter and "The Count" got so riled up over him.


Also this is the first fight in history where a second round TKO proved without a doubt a fighter has zero power in his hands. Bisping is such a lame, petty fighter and talking trash to someone you likely concussed illegally, while they're recovering after the fight, is classless to the highest degree.


If Bisping doesn't accept his bad-guy asshole role soon like Aoki did, I can't imagine him having a single non-UK fan.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

SonOfZion said:


> lol Rivera was winning til he lost, huh. Story of so many fighters lives and so many sore losers nightmares.
> 
> 
> In the words of redemption, "Go home, loser" lol


Insightful post. Bisping needed to cheat twice to beat a C-level fighter then acted like he was all badass afterwards. 

He like rules n stuff n totally took the MW by storm with that gem of a performance.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Bisping is a joke. Rivera was a middle-tier fighter and "The Count" got so riled up over him.
> 
> 
> Also this is the first fight in history where a second round TKO proved without a doubt a fighter has zero power in his hands. Bisping is such a lame, petty fighter and talking trash to someone you likely concussed illegally, while they're recovering after the fight, is classless to the highest degree.
> ...


Dumbass........you can be insulted by anyones words it doesn't matter if you're a better fighter..........god bisping haters are so dumb


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Here is my take on this. Did that knee **** jorge up? yes very very badily. I think that knee itself caused his loss tbh. Bisping needs to learn to control his-self when his anger builds. I mean come on your gonna get to fight the guy anyway why get so pissed off and pull a illegal shot? As for bisping talking trash after the fight, i would of done the same thing after all the shit jorge did. The only part that was bullshit was bisping spitting in jorge corner. That was a bitch move and i hope karma kicks his ass.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Dumbass........you can be insulted by anyones words it doesn't matter if you're a better fighter..........god bisping haters are so dumb




Lol you fcking idiot. I'm so sick of you stupid piece of shit Bisping fans who thinks everyone that dislikes Bisping is just a "hater." Such a stupid blanket excuse, you're totally blind for him and you just use the "the world is against me" complex to defend him.


Bisping got totally, fully emotionally invested in totally harmless pre-fight hype, and not only was it just ordinary hype but it was ENTIRELY needed to make this co-main interesting at all. The only decent thing Bisping did tonight was admit how goddamn sensitive he is, but maybe he should have used the words "petty" and "immature" instead.


But go ahead and ignore me and everyone else in the world that knows Bisping is just a "sensitive" dick. Trash talks and disrespects Henderson, gets owned and says he would have won on a different day. Gets nearly finished every round after trash talking a legend and calls it a controversial decision. I'm not even going to bring up the Hamill fiasco because I'm not a Bisping hater, I'm a Bisping-fan-hater.


It's okay to love assholes, I'm a huge Falcao fan but the dude is a total dirtbag, I love watching Yvel but he's one of the shittiest dudes in MMA. The difference? I admit assholes are assholes because I'm not a blind, ignorant nut-hugger.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

*Cut the shit talk you two, only warning your getting.*



khoveraki said:


> Bisping is a joke. Rivera was a middle-tier fighter and "The Count" got so riled up over him.
> 
> 
> Also this is the first fight in history where a second round TKO proved without a doubt a fighter has zero power in his hands. Bisping is such a lame, petty fighter and talking trash to someone you likely concussed illegally, while they're recovering after the fight, is classless to the highest degree.
> ...


Never mind spitting on the guys cornermen when they come in to check on him. He really is the least classy guy in the sport, This was far more disrespectful than what Lesnar did to Mir that got everyone up in arms.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

bisping lost alot of aussie fans today, me included. i dont know how much they showed on the ppv but his actions after the illegal knee were discraceful:sarcastic12: he even had an argument with a guy in the crowd and flipped them the finger. 

rivera was gone for all money and showed a heep of heart to not stop that fight.

bisping i hope they give you silva as you will get everything you deserve!

ps did they show dana blowing the crap out of him when he came in the ring. he was one unhappy camper


----------



## tidgypud (Feb 27, 2011)

Toxic said:


> *Cut the shit talk you two, only warning your getting.*
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind spitting on the guys cornermen when they come in to check on him. He really is the least classy guy in the sport, This was far more disrespectful than what Lesnar did to Mir that got everyone up in arms.


Really? Sh*t, missed that! That really does suck. Bisping is a pure scrapper, he's bolshy like a lot of lads from round my area but doing stuff like that is just nasty.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

rallyman said:


> bisping lost alot of aussie fans today, me included. i dont know how much they showed on the ppv but his actions after the illegal knee were discraceful:sarcastic12: he even had an argument with a guy in the crowd and flipped them the finger.
> 
> rivera was gone for all money and showed a heep of heart to not stop that fight.
> 
> ...



Wow did not know any of that. Thanks for letting us know, funny how much we're disgusted by him and we didn't even know the worst of it.


The dude isn't comparable to Lesnar, Lesnar is a known heel and plays into the role, while being a decent guy IRL.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Its pretty sad that it feels like Dana White is protecting Bisping just to "get British fan base".

He gives him nothing but safe fights.. who's next for Bisping to pad his record with? They seem to avoid the chance of him getting a losing streak going. I would love to see him fight Vitor or Stann or hell Anderson Silva.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> Its pretty sad that it feels like Dana White is protecting Bisping just to "get British fan base".
> 
> He gives him nothing but safe fights.. who's next for Bisping to pad his record with? They seem to avoid the chance of him getting a losing streak going. I would love to see him fight Vitor or Stann or hell Anderson Silva.


I don't believe it was a safe fight










But I agree, PLEASE give him Stann or Vitor.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

Just watching the replays, love the acting of Jorge, needs an Oscar for that performance. I mean make it believable as when he restarts fighting he is actually better then before the knee so couldn't of had much of an effect.

Jorge lost this fight due to one thing, his lack of cardio and he was pumped out in the 2nd round. Jorge just stood there in a static position with his mouth open gasping for air.

Also guys, please, don't sit here using the pull on the cage as ammo to attack Bisping as it's the most commonly broken rule in all of the UFC. All fighters do it, not just Bisping but since it's him it's used against him to win an argument.

I'm no Bisping fan either, in fact I feel his not the British number one at all and their is so much better talent in the UK then him. But if you don't like being called a Bisping hater then stop commenting on him and his performances with pretty harsh comments.

I hope Bisping never changes, his honest and says it how it is, which is probably what people dislike. I mean him thinking his one of the best is considered a crime? What professional sportsman don't feel they are best at what they do?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was DIRTY... To think I almost dropped a hundy on Rivera. Two knees on the ground...cmon. That was blatant. 

All in all Bisping still entertains me although I thought Jorge would take this.

This might not be good for Bisping...BECAUSE he will probably get Stann or Vitor now. Sadly that will not end pretty.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SonOfZion said:


> sure, he knew he unleashed hell and was totally outclassed. Must suck to run your mouth in jest and really get a guy riled up enough and skilled enough to beat the crap out of you.
> 
> 
> *Bisping acted like a douche after but its an emotional sport, i never take what anybody says too seriously til they cool down.* Goes the same for training.


where was all this benefit of a doubt for paul daley I wonder


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

And this guy doesn't get why he's always the bad guy?

So far I've always been kinda neutral when it comes to Bisping, but after last night I'll probably never watch one of his fights again unless it's against somebody that can give him his knockout face. 

By the way, does anyone have a gif of that straight right Jorge landed in the first? You can see Bisping's KO face for a split second in the slow-motion.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Just watched the replay. Dissapointed in Bisping.

Spitting at Jorges Riveras trainer? SPITTING?!!! Come on man, that is ******* disgraceful, no matter what, you dont ever spit on some one.

Illegally kneeing Jorge and then cheering about it.

That said, it is an emotional sport and i can understand it when people flip out in there, but the spitting at his trainer was really cheap and dirty.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

marcthegame said:


> Which fight you know who is 22-3 and has yet to get anywhere near the gold.


Hes actually 21-3 and it should be 20-4 given the matt hamill fight. But anyho what fighter do you know with that record that hasnt beat anyone elite? plz dont tell me akiyama, leben or rivera fit that bill because they dont..

This is all relative anyway cuz the only reason he hasnt seen gold is because the UFC are a) staving off his brutal beating or b)sparing their from seein anderson in another leites/maia/cote type of fight


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Illegal fence grab.
Illegal Knee.
Cheering about illegal knee.
Insulting Rivera when Rivera shows respect.
Spitting on trainers.

Do you see why we hate you now Bisping?


----------



## RudeBoySes (Aug 9, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> And this guy doesn't get why he's always the bad guy?
> 
> So far I've always been kinda neutral when it comes to Bisping, but after last night I'll probably never watch one of his fights again unless it's against somebody that can give him his knockout face.
> 
> By the way, does anyone have a gif of that straight right Jorge landed in the first? You can see Bisping's KO face for a split second in the slow-motion.


Dude.. if your opponent goes out of his way to ridicule you by making videos, and at every opportunity takes a jab, some of which were below the belt, you would be singing a different tune. Plus, it was in the heat of battle. After he had time to cool off, he apologized multiple times.

Michael Bisping had no business fighting a fighter like Jorge, who is a few tiers below, and it clearly showed. Jorge was outclassed, outworked, and embarrassed.

Jorge's only way out was to fake how hurt he was, B.S.

Jorge should have spent more time training, then making videos.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Illegal fence grab.
> Illegal Knee.
> Cheering about illegal knee.
> Insulting Rivera when Rivera shows respect.
> ...


OMG U R JUST A BISPING HATER!

it was the heat of the moment any1 would have done it! double standards!!



Seriously though let's compile a bullet list of specific, awful things Bisping or his team has done/said.



> Illegal fence grab.
> 
> 
> Illegal Knee.
> ...


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

The outwrestling of Henderson was one of the most ridiculous predictions I have ever heard.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> - Illegal Knee.
> - Cheering about illegal knee.


I believe I can explain these. Bisping was a bit loopy from getting punched in the head and he thought was Pride rules, not UFC rules.


----------

